# Lummi Raw Quad Cree XP / two high CRI & two red + selfprogrammed Driver



## mash.m (Aug 28, 2011)

*update: Lummi Raw Quad Cree XP / two high CRI & two red + custom Driver +4 glow led´s*

Hi,

my latest work is a Lummi Raw with a custom dropin. it includes two high cri xp-g and two red xp-c. i also made a custom driver to control these leds.
i used two dedomed mc-e lenses for the xp-g, cause there is not enough space inside to use any type of reflector. it was a long and hard way to setup both lenses in the right place so that both look into the absolute same direction.
the driver is a 7135 from dx http://www.dealextreme.com/p/16-mod...cree-and-ssc-emitters-3-7v-1000ma-output-7612
i reprogrammed it to control all 4 led´s. here are the modes: red med, white super low, white med, white high, white beacon. i can reprogram it to any mode a wan to. the two xp-g gets about 700ma from two 7135. the red have a extra 7135 that is controlled from a other pin of the attiny.
the front is protected with a ucl. the last thing to do is a front cover with carbon so the dropin look a little better.

some pictures:



























markus


----------



## tx101 (Aug 28, 2011)

That gets my vote for "mod of the year"


----------



## darkzero (Aug 28, 2011)

I agree. I'm loving this one. Nice work!


----------



## ASheep (Aug 28, 2011)

tx101 said:


> That gets my vote for "mod of the year"


I agree, this is one of the coolest mods i've ever seen!

Markus, that is absolutely beautiful! Great workmanship on that custom fabricated pill!
I love dual colour lights, and this is just absolutely beautiful!

How does that tiny little heatsink cope with two XP-Gs at 700ma? I can imagine it would get pretty hot pretty quickly. 

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## ASheep (Aug 28, 2011)

Oops! Accidental Double Post. Your mod was too awesome, CPF decided it needed two sets of comments...


----------



## easilyled (Aug 28, 2011)

Just brilliant. :bow:


----------



## mash.m (Aug 28, 2011)

the intention to make such a flashlight was years ago. i am often away at night for photography. if you have a white lite you will be blindet by that. so you need a red one. i don´t wan to take two flashlights with me.
the crux of the matter was programming a driver to output first at pin1 and then several pwm modes at pin2. there is a project at the budgetflashlightforum, that was the source for my driver. i am an electronic engineer and not a programmer. i had to learn the language for the attiny before i complete my setup. now it will be not a problem to make a flicker free custom driver with any mode...

all parts are handmade. the driver was sand down to decrease the thickness. the raw is also cutdown about 5 mm.

@ asheep
the copper base is very accurate made with my lathe and it fits perfectly inside the raw body. on high the body gets warm after a minute and hot after two minutes. the med mode (75%) is still very bright and it will run at low temperatures.

markus


----------



## mash.m (Aug 28, 2011)

some detail pictures with a german ruler (milimeter):











markus


----------



## emu124 (Aug 28, 2011)

tx101 said:


> That gets my vote for "mod of the year"



+1 
Awesome mod


----------



## kiely23+ (Aug 28, 2011)

emu124 said:


> +1
> Awesome mod


+2


----------



## sassaquin (Aug 28, 2011)

It amazes me how ridiculously smart some people are. Wonderful mod!


----------



## mash.m (Aug 28, 2011)

red for nightvision:







sorry for the bad beamshot, but i have no appetite to go outside today....





against a white wall:







markus


----------



## foxtrot824 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very unique! I love it!


----------



## bf1 (Aug 28, 2011)

Awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## Changchung (Aug 28, 2011)

It is a beautiful light, great mod...


----------



## wquiles (Aug 29, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Aug 29, 2011)

Now thats a sweet mod!
Absolutely amazing! Love it!


----------



## mash.m (Aug 29, 2011)

thanks guys, i have not expected so much positive feedback for this "little" mod.

markus


----------



## archimedes (Aug 29, 2011)

mash.m said:


> thanks guys, i have not expected so much positive feedback for this "little" mod.
> 
> markus



 You have impressed some of the masters of modding! Congrats - :thumbsup:


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Aug 29, 2011)

Great ingenuity, even greater outcome!


----------



## red_hackle (Aug 30, 2011)

Very cool...


----------



## kevinm (Aug 31, 2011)

WOW! How did you program the driver? We need details, man!

Kevin


----------



## beach honda (Aug 31, 2011)

that is freaking awesome!


----------



## mash.m (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi,

i had some time to update my lummi raw. i add 4 smd 0603 green led´s for permanent glow like at my past mag mod´s. all 4 led´s run with 0,2mA so the current draw is <5mA per day. it take a long time untill i found the right led´s that run with that ultra low current. i tryed more then 20 different smd types. most of them are really dark at this low current. only one type is bright, but i don´t know what brand they are. i am in contact with the seller and hope that he can help me. after your eyes have night adapted you can read a map or orient in room.
my special raw have now 8 led emitters.







markus


----------



## IlluminatedOne (Jan 14, 2012)

That's really cool mod.


----------



## Light11 (Jan 14, 2012)

wow,awesome mod :thumbsup:


----------



## mohanjude (Jan 14, 2012)

Markus

That is so cool ... You should consider making this and selling it as a drop in for raw owners

Mohan


----------



## tx101 (Jan 14, 2012)

8 emitters in a Raw ..... best mod in CPF history ???


----------



## mash.m (Jan 15, 2012)

mohanjude said:


> Markus
> 
> That is so cool ... You should consider making this and selling it as a drop in for raw owners
> 
> Mohan



this dropin is really complex. it took many hours of work. i think the price will be higher then the pure raw. and last: i have now two children - to little time for this hobby.
i will make some macro shots where you can see the complex of this small dropin. if anybody is interested i can also write a little "how to" program a cheap dx driver for your cutsom applications.

markus


----------



## mohanjude (Jan 15, 2012)

The finest engineering has been done by hand by a German somewhere...
I know this off topic but I think shows what can be done..

This engine is a jet turbine and the size of a coke can and spins at 250 000 revs a minute - Herr Martin Lambert has fine hands to make something so precise and work like the real thing.

http://www.turbinenshop.com/Lambert-T15-Kolibri-Micro-Turbine-Autostart-Version

Look for this engine on YouTube - Kolibri T15. Amazing...



mash.m said:


> this dropin is really complex. it took many hours of work. i think the price will be higher then the pure raw. and last: i have now two children - to little time for this hobby.
> i will make some macro shots where you can see the complex of this small dropin. if anybody is interested i can also write a little "how to" program a cheap dx driver for your cutsom applications.
> 
> markus


----------



## bf1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## mash.m (Jan 16, 2012)

Some detail pictures to see the complex of this dropin. the smd leds are not glued at this time. after a couple of days i will glue them...


----------



## tx101 (Jan 17, 2012)

mash.m said:


>




Steampunk !!!


Cool


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jan 17, 2012)

I would love to know more about reprogramming drivers as you have done. This is an amazing project, and I am excited that maybe I can manage to do AtTiny programming for my own (similar) uses.


----------



## mash.m (Jan 18, 2012)

please, wait a coupple of days. i will search my sources and open a new thread with a small how-to.


----------



## wyldthng (Sep 6, 2012)

What an incredible job!


----------



## Empire (Sep 6, 2012)

wyldthng said:


> What an incredible job!


8 month bump but I do agree.


----------



## maxspeeds (Sep 7, 2012)

Wow! How did I miss this thread before? Amazing mod!


----------



## Gunner12 (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice small soldering! Really cool mod too!

I have a few questions if you don't mind me asking.
How did you get the other LEDs to light up independently? Did you set the µC's pins to output to the red LEDs? If so, how did you give then that much current? Also, what did you use to program the µC?


----------



## mash.m (Oct 2, 2012)

hi,

the green led´s are direct connectet through a small smd resistor. you have to try it with the led you would use. this also work with the xp-g. they also glow at real small current.
i use the avr studio from atmel to programm my atiny´s.

markus


----------



## Edwood (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow. Just simply wow.


Only thing that would be better would be to have UV Led's in there.


----------

